# Question à propos de la compréhension orale



## DerDrache

J'addresse surtout cette question à ceux qui ont pas le francais comme langue maternale, mais tous les avis sont appreciés.

Alors, quels sont vos niveaux de comprehension aurale (c'est a dire, comprehension de la langue parlée), et à ceux qui sont d'un niveau haut, comment est-ce que vous avez eteindu ce niveau?

J'ai trouvé que malgré que je peux écrire plutot bien, je peux pas bien comprendre la langue parlée. Donc, j'ai commencé à ecouter des emissions de radio sur l'internet (www.europe1.fr). Je vais essayer bien d'ecouter pour quelques heures tous les jours...pensez-vous que cela va aller bien?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,
Je suis française mais je vis en Espagne donc j´ai eu ce problème au début.
La radio c´est très bien mais je pense que si vous pouvez capter une chaîne de télé c' est mieux au début car les images ou l´expression, la gestuelle des gens qui parlent aident à la compréhension.
Et puis surtout il n´y a rien de mieux que de plonger dans le bain soi-même:
parler, parler, accepter les corrections de vos interlocuteurs et essayer ces corrections. 
Avec un bon niveau grammatical je calcule que 3 à 4 mois dans le pays suffisent à parler couramment et d´atteindre un bon niveau oral
Bon courage, au revoir


----------



## LV4-26

Ecouter la radio, c'est vraiment un bon moyen de progresser dans la compréhension *o*rale (). Pour ma part, j'avais perdu beaucoup dans ce domaine et je me suis mis à écouter la BBC (1,2,3,4,5...et Radio Solent pour des raisons affectives ). Il y a quelques mois, j'avais encore beaucoup de mal. Maintenant, je comprends absolument tout.
La télé, c'est probablement encore mieux. Mais si tu es aux Etats-Unis, je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses capter les chaînes françaises. Si tu es en France ou si tu comptes y séjourner quelques temps, profites-en !
Pas pour les programmes car....hélas . Mais pour la langue.


----------



## tamanoir

La radio en podcast c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux. 
Outre europe1 allez sur www.rtl.fr (même registre qu'europe1) et sur www.radiofrance.fr où vous pouvez vous abonner aux émissions de France Culture qui offrent un niveau de langue bien plus riche.  
Je pense par exemple à  l'émission "l'esprit  public" diffusée sur l'antenne le dimanche matin à 11heures, un débat sur les questions d'actualité animé par Philippe Meyer où triomphe l'esprit de salon façon XVIIIème siècle.


----------



## Benjy

ouais il y a la radio mais perso pour moi la comprehension à l'oral passe par la conversation. fates-vous des amis français.. essayez de chercher un peu dans la communaté, si vous etes à la fac il y aura plein d'étudiants français, faut simplement les trouver  moi par exemple l'autre jour j'etais à la bourre au boulot et donc je suis entré (si si c'est vrai, à ma grande honte) dans le macdo du centre ville et comme par hazard la fille à la caisse était française (elle avait trop l'accent), donc j'ai saisi l'occasion de passer 30 secondes à taper la discute en français  il y a des franophones partout..


----------



## tamsin

Je suis etudiante de francais aussi et je regard un court bulletin chaque jour ici: http/ jt.france2.fr/ (il ne me laisserait pas vous donner l'hyperlink!) pour ameliorer la comprehension aurale (ORALE concerne la conversation, AURALE veut dire l'ecoute, non?) j'espere qu'il vous aide 

Tamsin


----------



## DerDrache

Benjy said:
			
		

> ouais il y a la radio mais perso pour moi la comprehension à l'oral passe par la conversation. fates-vous des amis français.. essayez de chercher un peu dans la communaté, si vous etes à la fac il y aura plein d'étudiants français, faut simplement les trouver  moi par exemple l'autre jour j'etais à la bourre au boulot et donc je suis entré (si si c'est vrai, à ma grande honte) dans le macdo du centre ville et comme par hazard la fille à la caisse était française (elle avait trop l'accent), donc j'ai saisi l'occasion de passer 30 secondes à taper la discute en français  il y a des franophones partout..



J'habite actuellement aux Etats-Unis, mais l'année prochaine je vais étudier à l'université de McGill à Montreal. Je suis sur que j'apprendrai parler courrament quand je serai la, mais jusqu'a ça, je vais faire ce que je peux faire.


----------



## geve

tamsin said:
			
		

> Je suis etudiante de francais aussi et je regard un court bulletin chaque jour ici: http/ jt.france2.fr/ (il ne me laisserait pas vous donner l'hyperlink!) pour ameliorer la comprehension aurale (ORALE concerne la conversation, AURALE veut dire l'ecoute, non?) j'espere qu'il vous aide
> 
> Tamsin


Non, "aurale" n'existe pas. Pour l'écoute ce pourrait être "auditive" ?

Y a-t-il des résidences ou des foyers pour étudiants étrangers là où vous êtes ? ça peut être un bon endroit pour trouver un(e) francophone qui voudrait faire la conversation dans les deux langues...


----------



## DerDrache

T'es sur que "aurale" n'existe pas? Il existe en anglais...je pense qu'on pourrait l'employer en francais aussi. Alors, je sais pas si je l'ai correctement employé, mais jsuis plutot sur qu'il existe.

En anglais, quand on dit "aural", c'est employé dans le meme sens de "oral", mais en reférence aux oreilles.

euh, c pas grave...je vais que le chercher dans le dictionnaire--la solution simple.

EDIT: Bof, je pouvais pas le trouver, mais ni en anglais aussi (et je suis SUR qu'il existe en anglais )

Bon, retournons au sujet, hein? Est-ce que vous pensez qu'en ecoutant les emissions francaises pour quelque temps, ma comprehension de la langue parlée ameliorera?


----------



## geve

Pour "aurale" je peux me tromper, hein, je ne sais pas tout  Mais je ne l'ai jamais vu écrit ainsi...

Je pense que regarder des séries en anglais m'a pas mal aidée à maintenir un niveau correct en anglais, ça permet d'apprendre des tournures courantes / familières sans trop d'effort... donc ça aide certainement à mieux comprendre la langue parlée -- même avec des sous-titres ! L'important c'est d'entendre et d'assimiler la musique de la langue...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-bonjour
Pour répondre à votre dernière question sans aucun doute.
Quand je vous ai conseillé des chaînes françaises je n´avais pas vu que vous habitiez aux États Unis. Mais beaucoup sont accessibles sur Internet Francetélévision par exemple: http://www.france5.fr/home.htm et aussi 
http://www.tv5.org/TV5Site/programmes/accueil_continent.php et plusieurs de leurs émissions peuvent être écoutées/regardées sur le Web.
Au revoir


----------



## anangelaway

DerDrache said:
			
		

> J'habite actuellement aux Etats-Unis, mais l'année prochaine je vais étudier à l'université de McGill à Montreal. Je suis sur que j'apprendrai parler courrament quand je serai la, mais jusqu'a ça, je vais faire ce que je peux faire.


 
Bonjour!

Nous avons par ici la chaîne TV5 Amérique Latine/Caraïbes, mais aux Etats-Unis, tu la trouves aussi sous TV5 Amérique du Nord, et pour le Quebec, tu as TV5 Quebec-Canada (en plus des chaînes quebecoises). 
Mes amis francophiles costariciens me disent qu'ils adorent la regarder. Ils me disent que ce n'est pas facile mais qu'au bout d'un certain temps, ils s'habituent aux voix des présentateurs, ou autres.
Par contre, pour les films ils ont du mal. 
Bon courage en tous cas!!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Ecouter la radio, c'est vraiment un bon moyen de progresser dans la compréhension *o*rale (). Pour ma part, j'avais perdu beaucoup dans ce domaine et je me suis mis à écouter la BBC (1,2,3,4,5...et Radio Solent pour des raisons affectives ). Il y a quelques mois, j'avais encore beaucoup de mal. Maintenant, je comprends absolument tout.
> La télé, c'est probablement encore mieux. Mais si tu es aux Etats-Unis, je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses capter les chaînes françaises. Si tu es en France ou si tu comptes y séjourner quelques temps, profites-en !
> Pas pour les programmes car....hélas . Mais pour la langue.


 
Oh ! Moi aussi BBC (mais World Service, sur le net).  
Je prends des cours d'anglais (conversations) par téléphone, pendant le boulot en fait, et c'est pas mal du tout.
Je te conseille aussi France Inter (radio) et puis les journaux télévisés sur le net comme ceux-ci sur France 2 :
http://jt.france2.fr/8h/
http://jt.france2.fr/13h/
http://jt.france2.fr/20h/
(et y'a l'équivalent sur TF1 aussi).
Il y a au moins une bonne émission, en intégrale sur le net, c'est "Arrêt sur images" sur France 5, ici : http://www.france5.fr/asi/
(si l'équivalent existe en anglais sur le net, je suis preneuse !!!)


----------



## DerDrache

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Oh ! Moi aussi BBC (mais World Service, sur le net).
> Je prends des cours d'anglais (conversations) par téléphone, pendant le boulot en fait, et c'est pas mal du tout.
> Je te conseille aussi France Inter (radio) et puis les journaux télévisés sur le net comme ceux-ci sur France 2 :
> 
> Il y a au moins une bonne émission, en intégrale sur le net, c'est "Arrêt sur images" sur France 5, ici :
> (si l'équivalent existe en anglais sur le net, je suis preneuse !!!)



Ahhhh. Ouai, ce site de nouvelles francaises televisées est le meilleur site que j'ai jamais visité. Bonne decouverté.    

Je vais y aller tous les jours...ecouter/voir pour au moins une heure par jour.


----------



## marget

Dans certaines villes, à Philadelphie, par exemple, Le JT de France 2 (de 20 heures) est émis tous les soirs de la semaine à six heures. C'est une émission de 30 minutes, donc abrégée, mais avec des sous-titres en anglais.  Cela pourrait vous aider à comprendre.  (Je pense que le terme dont vous parlez est "la compréhension auditive".  En anglais c'est "aural comprehension" autrement dit "listening comprehension".  

En plus, je suggère que vous regardiez des DVD en français avec des sous-titres en anglais ou bien en français.  Si vous voulez voir le texte (la transcription) en français, vous pouvez le voir.

Bon courage!


----------



## DerDrache

Mis-à-jour!

Que 3 jours, et je trouve que je peux deja mieux comprendre le francais parlé. Ce site "jt TV" est tres bon...je vais écouter au moin une émission par jour. Je le recommande à tous. 

Et la chose la plus cool est que je peux reconnaitre la plupart des mots, meme ceux qui je ne connais pas. Donc, il me faut qu'ecouter, et ensuite chercher le mot (au lieu de la besoin de les voir en forme écrite).


----------



## sbc

Bonjour, 

Ma langue maternelle est L'anglais, mais j'habite à Québec alors le français (comprehension) est très important. Je trouve aussi que écriture est plus facile que parler, car je peux concentrer et éditer. 

Ma comprehension est plustôt bonne. J'écoute parfois la radio et télé en français, mais être dans un milieu francophone est la contribution la plus importante. 

Je te suggère d'y aller (si possible) en vacances dans un milieu francophone. 

Aussi quand tu regardes la télé en français essaye de le regarder des fois avec les sous-titres. Peut-être ça peut qui peux t'aider si tu manque un mot et avec le prononciation.

Bonne Chance!


----------



## ipls

Même Radio France International a un site excellent pour améliorer la compréhension....


----------



## emma42

J'ai trouvé "auriculaire" dans le dico concis anglais/français d'Oxford.  Est-ce que ça va, à vos avis, les français?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

emma42 said:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé "auriculaire" dans le dico concis anglais/français d'Oxford. Est-ce que ça va, à vos avis, les français?


Pour parler de tout ce qui se rapporte à l'oreille oui. Y compris le petit doigt ! (car mon petit doigt m'a dit...  )


----------



## LV4-26

Selon le TLFi, on pourra parler de
- veine auriculaire
- témoin auriculaire
- confession auriculaire (faite à l'oreille du prêtre)
- systole auriculaire (relatif à l'oreillette du coeur)

mais l'usage d'auriculaire comme adjectif, au sens de "relatif au phénomène de l'audition" est considéré comme _rare et veilli.

_Ainsi, d'un élève qui serait faible en dictée musicale, je me vois mal écrire_
Il a des problèmes auriculaires  
_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> l'usage d'auriculaire comme adjectif, au sens de "relatif au phénomène de l'audition" est considéré comme _rare et veilli._


Tout à fait.



			
				LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Ainsi, d'un élève qui serait faible en dictée musicale, je me vois mal écrire
> _Il a des problèmes auriculaires  _


Mais s'il a des difficultés à écrire sous ta dictée, tu diras qu'il a des problèmes _articulaires_, peut-être ?


----------



## lama

bonjour,j'apprend le francais depuis l'age de 3 ans,donc ca fait au total 12 ans et pour tout dire ca fait justement quelques annees que je maitrise le francais familier d'une maniere excellente et j'ai pu faire ca d'apres justement la tele,les chansons,les magazines....et cette annee je me suis abonnee au centre culturel francais du liban,donc tu pourras bien t'abonner au centre francais de ta ville,ca eleve bcp ton niveau en francais


----------



## bouee

Je conseillerai les emissions de télé en français (comme on te les a donné plus haut, france 5 et la TSR permettent de regarder bon nombre d'émission en français), et aussi les films (en DVD) tournés en français. Car a mon avis le doublage facilite la compréhension. 

Tu peux aussi essayer la musique, selon tes goûts.

Attention, au Québec les canadiens parlent avec un fort accent par rapport au francais européen, et avec des mots particuliers !!


----------

